# What I want vs. what I need....



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

So, years ago I had this little adorable Pygmy goat who stole my heart. She was seriously the most beautiful little thing I had ever seen in my life. At the time I knew nothing about goats (I stil don't but I am trying to learn) and she was a second hand rescue. I was young and impulsive and not as committed to education before getting an animal (live and learn) but I had her for about 4 years and she was just really a delight. She even went to school once a year to visit the kids in my mom's class.

The thing is that having her really sold me on the Pygmy goats. So I have been wanting goats for years and I am finally becoming obsessed with the idea and should be able to start setting up their home and shopping for goats this spring.

The thing is that these goats will not be "just" pets. I need a small amount of milk, and some meat production out of them. All I need to make them worthwhile is a half gallon to a gallon of milk a week (I will be freezing some to use when I have no does in milk, I mostly just use milk in cooking and don't need a lot) any excess will have a use but that is what I will need at a minimum. Meat wise I need about 100 pounds a year. We just need to make sure we have meat when we have a run of bad luck getting deer. So the 100 pounds isn't set in stone (we have made it most of the way through the winter on 45 pounds of venison). 

My mature goats will be keepers. When they are no longer breeding/milking they will have a retirement home here to live out their lives and earn their keep by entertaining me and doing landscaping on the back part of the property, so I want something that makes me happy to handle them and watch them since chances are they will live longer than just their time "producing"... 

So what I am wondering is could a small herd of three Pygmy does and a buck possibly come close enough to meeting my needs? 

I'd also like to train them to drive but at most they would need to be able to drag me around on a sled in the winter to amuse my friends. 

I'm just trying to decide, do I get one Pygmy to make me happy and some other breed to be my producers or could the Pygmy's meet my wants and my needs? Any opinions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pygmies do produce that quantity of milk you are looking for -- and they are a meat breed not sure how much meat you can get from one but will you be able to actually butcher them? if so them go for it but with a small herd its hard to detach from those cute pygmy kids (or any kids for that matter). 

as to pulling you - not sure if that would be wise for your does to be doing especially if they are pregnant in the winter months. I dont know never heard of using pygmies for pulling an individual.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> pygmies do produce that quantity of milk you are looking for -- and they are a meat breed not sure how much meat you can get from one but will you be able to actually butcher them? if so them go for it but with a small herd its hard to detach from those cute pygmy kids (or any kids for that matter).
> 
> as to pulling you - not sure if that would be wise for your does to be doing especially if they are pregnant in the winter months. I dont know never heard of using pygmies for pulling an individual.


I was actually thinking of maybe keeping a team of wethers just for pulling if using the does wouldn't work, or possibly just buy one bigger goat down the road for that, depending on how things go with the first little batch of goats.

With both of my mini horses they are trained to drive but they never actually pull anything. I enjoy the training process and the communication between myself and the animal even if the animal can't physically pull me around. So i would probably train all of them to drive, for the exercise and mental work out, but the physical stress on them is about the same as leading them on a walk, just that they are being directed from behind instead of from the front... If I were to actually use the Pygmy goats for pulling it would be very light weights and as a team, not solo.

As far as actually being able to butcher them... I used to raise rabbits to eat... I learned coping mechanisms from that (things like don't name ones destined for the freezer! family members get names, food animals get descriptions, etc). I also have a back up plan for having someone else do it if I chicken out... and possibly a source for trading them to someone for grass raised beef. I will be completely honest, there is a small amount of concern there about whether or not I can do it in this case. I've never had any trouble with anything else (deer, rabbits, chickens, cattle) but as of yet nothing has been so gosh darned adorable as baby goats. But I think that will be an issue no matter what kind of goat i get.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as long as you are realistic going into it thats good -- yup any baby goat is plain adorable. But I understand their function as food so I am not against the idea of eating a goat, just not one I "know" 

giving some wethers a job to do like pulling or driving is worthwhile. Otherwise all they do it eat poo and sleep


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> giving some wethers a job to do like pulling or driving is worthwhile. Otherwise all they do it eat poo and sleep


LOL... that sounds a lot like my teenager.

that actually leads me to another question that isn't specific to small goats... is goat poo any good for composting and using on a garden? Might as well find as many jobs for them as possible. The rabbit droppings i used to compost in with the horse seemed to work nicely... *just random thoughts to justify keeping goats, lol*

It occurs to me that with the right mixed herd of goats you wouldn't need much else in life. A few fiber goats and you could make your own clothes, a few meat goats for meat, a few dairy for milk, all of them to fertilize your garden and make sure your tomatoes are nice and big, a cart and harness goat could be your transportation, and they could keep the weeds down in your yard. Now if you could teach them to cook and clean they would be the perfect new family members! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes goat manure is great for the garden! 

thats how I get rid of all my wasted hay and such -- my mom's huge garden. 

Goat manure isnt hot like chicken manure so it can be used right away


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> Goat manure isnt hot like chicken manure so it can be used right away


OOooohhh! that was what I was wondering. Excellent!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Maybe you should look into Kinders, WarPony? They are Nubian x Pygmy crosses. My friend had one and it was an excellent milker, was larger than a pygmy but not LARGE. So you'd get more milk, more meat, and a wether could pull a cart I think.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> Maybe you should look into Kinders, WarPony? They are Nubian x Pygmy crosses. My friend had one and it was an excellent milker, was larger than a pygmy but not LARGE. So you'd get more milk, more meat, and a wether could pull a cart I think.


I'm open to suggestions! I'll keep an eye out. I have time to make up my mind, and next week I will be trying to get in touch with some local goat folks that my feed guy gave me numbers for. I think actually getting to be around goats and goat people will help me decide.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with the Kinder idea. They might be a little tricky to locate, but they'd fit right into what you're asking for.  Good luck.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I bet any mini-cross would work for you, just about. Kinders are really nice, but you could also look into any other mini crosses you might have in your area.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> I bet any mini-cross would work for you, just about. Kinders are really nice, but you could also look into any other mini crosses you might have in your area.


I've been looking around on line and I think you all may be right. I'm not finding anything with the Kinders close to me but I know there are plenty of folks with mixes and with the breeds that go in to Kinders. The size and production sound about right, many of them have a lot of the look of the pygmy that I like.

I'm not looking to breed to show (I hate showing anything, just the actual act of showing is no fun at all to me), I don't have lofty goals, I'm not concerned with having registered stock or anything like that since I won't be breeding to show or sell. And I am starting small, so if I find that I want to go in another direction I'll be able to do that in the future. But this gives me a good starting point to work from.

Thanks so much for the input you guys!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's what we're here for!

I'm not in the least bit interested in showing either. I got my fill of that in the dog world, thank you very much! I would/will have registered animals if they are what I am looking for and just happened to be registered as well, otherwise, its not a huge concern for me. Only one doe in my herd is registered right now, and she was actually my rescue doe.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> I'm not in the least bit interested in showing either. I got my fill of that in the dog world, thank you very much!


i was a groom and rode livery for a woman who was once a very top level carriage driving champion. One of her ponies who i had the pleasure to know even had a children's book written about her. But my experiences working shows and being a groom and riding livery just made it clear that i am not cut out to be in the show ring. even at smaller local shows I was a complete wreck. I hope to do parades with my cob in the future, once he is well broke to ride but I have ZERO interest in tying myself up in knots the way I do before a show.

Besides, i am very very noncompetitive. I actually get very uncomfortable when other people feel competitive toward me.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are still interested in Kinder goats, I know of someone not far from me that has a few. She is a member here but has not been on much lately. I'm not sure where in MI you are located or how far you are willing to drive to pick up goaties but I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> If you are still interested in Kinder goats, I know of someone not far from me that has a few. She is a member here but has not been on much lately. I'm not sure where in MI you are located or how far you are willing to drive to pick up goaties but I just thought I'd let you know.


I live north of Lapeer by about a half hour, and I will have to be hauling my goaties in my little car, lol. So that may be a bit more of a trek than i want to make with them in my back seat. But if situations change and i can get my hands on a trailer or something by then I will keep that in mind. :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

WarPony said:


> I live north of Lapeer by about a half hour, and I will have to be hauling my goaties in my little car, lol. So that may be a bit more of a trek than i want to make with them in my back seat. But if situations change and i can get my hands on a trailer or something by then I will keep that in mind.


I understand 

We have some friends that live near Standish and usually drive up there a couple times during the summer. If you find something you like near my location just let me know and we might be able to arrange a "drop off" on our way...LOL.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> WarPony said:
> 
> 
> > I live north of Lapeer by about a half hour, and I will have to be hauling my goaties in my little car, lol. So that may be a bit more of a trek than i want to make with them in my back seat. But if situations change and i can get my hands on a trailer or something by then I will keep that in mind.
> ...


I can see you guys around here are like the ladies on the breed related horse forum i go to... you encourage others in your own addiction and help to get them hooked. I like it. lol. Thanks for the offer, i will keep it in mind for sure.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Half an hour? Pft!

I drove three hours with a terrified rescue doe in the back of my Chevy Malibu just a month ago! LOL!

Of course, being a Texan, you have to drive an hour or so to get ANYWHERE


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> Half an hour? Pft!
> 
> I drove three hours with a terrified rescue doe in the back of my Chevy Malibu just a month ago! LOL!
> 
> Of course, being a Texan, you have to drive an hour or so to get ANYWHERE


No, not a half hour away from them, hahaha! I was just stating a landmark they might know because the "town" (and i use that term loosely) i live in no one has ever heard of. A half hour with a goat in the car is totally doable, but when i google mapped their location it was like a 4+ hour drive.

My husband drives over an hour and a half each way to work every day, so we are used to long hauls, but my car is a Mitzubishi Mirage, the size of a matchbox car, and if I can find myself some goaties at least within a two hour drive from here I think I should look in to that first, hehe.

Edit to add: I once drove for 2 1/2 hours with a yearling miniature horse in my station wagon... and he was NOT one of the tiny ones, lol. My car was never the same, but he was totally worth it. *chuckle*


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ahhh I get ya

:laugh:


----------

